# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  حفظ 5 أجزاء من القرآن و100 حديث عقوبة لزوج ضرب زوجته بالسعودية

## نادين

أصدرت المحكمة الجزئية السعودية فى جدة حكما ضد مواطن سعودى أساء معاملة زوجته وضربها ضربا مبرحا، يقضى بحفظ 5 أجزاء من القرآن الكريم، و100 حديث، إضافة إلى قراءة 3 كتب شرعية.

وقررت المحكمة فى حكمها عقد امتحان للرجل بعد 6 أشهر من موعد صدور الحكم، فيما نصح ناظر القضية الزوج بحفظ حق زوجته كما كفله لها الإسلام، والتوبة عما أقدم عليه من إساءة لها، ولم يبد الزوج أية معارضة للحكم وقرر قناعته به.
ونقلت صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية من مصادر مطلعة أن الزوج تسلم نص الحكم ، مشيرة إلى أن تفاصيل القضية بدأت عندما توجهت الزوجة إلى مستشفى الملك فهد بجدة بعد ضربها من قبل زوجها، وتعرضها لإصابات بالغة، ثم تسلمت تقريرا طبيا بحالتها يوضح ما لحق بها من إصابات، وكشف عن تعرضها لرضوض فى الأنف والرأس والرقبة والركبتين واليدين، مقدرا التقرير مدة الشفاء بـ3 أيام.
وأكدت المصادر أن الزوجة قدمت شكوى للجهات المعنية التى أحالتها بدورها إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام السعودية، حيث أعدت لائحة اتهام ضد الزوج بعد استجوابه مدعومة بالأدلة والقرائن، ومنها اعترافه الخطى بتعنيف الزوجة، والتقرير الطبي، وطالب المدعي العام بإيقاع عقوبة تعزيزية ضد الزوج لقاء ما بدر منه .

الأهرام

----------

